# Flaking skin



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I would say.....change your food. If it were cold weather and you were heating your home, I'd say add a humidifier.

I had the same problem with Delilah, but switching to a high quality food and adding a humidifier made the problem go away.

Sometimes its just a sensitivity to somkething in the food you are feeding. Other times its dry skin....then add some omega oil to their diet (which is already in better foods).

Good luck!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I would try giving him Salmon Oil and maybe changing his food. 

Rosco has always had dry flaky skin. We are still trying to figure out what's wrong. I think the vet is leaning towards Seborrea.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll get the vet to have another good look and hopefully he can she some light. We are at the moment talking about changing her food to the Royal Canin. Does anyone else feed their Goldie this food??

Carmen


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

My Skylar had terrible dandruff. TERRIBLE. If you held her in the car for any length of time, when you put her down, you would be covered in white ash. I started using a oatmeal based conditioner on her, bathed her less, and changed her food. She did outgrow it. It was horrible when she first came home, but now she is 6 months and it is hardly noticeable. My vet said that he believes she will not have any problems, she just has dry, sensitive skin.

hang in there!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. I've only bathed her once since we've had her and I don't think the breeder had bathed her. How often do you bath them? I thought it was only a few times a year. 

You'd think I've never had a dog. Back in South Africa we had a German Sheppard, 2 Rhodesian Ridgebacks and a Jack Russel. We didn't bath them, they were outside dogs anyway. I did brush the Sheppard, when she allowed me to.

This is our first big inside dog. 

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, took her to vets yesterday for second vaccination and microchip. They did scrapings and took hair samples to analyze for mites. They then sprayed her with Frontline and said we should do it again in 2 weeks. Vet said it was probably a microscopic mite and Frontline was the only thing they could use to get rid of them. Well I must say, since they sprayed her yesterday, she is still flaky, but not as bad. So hopefully it was just something like that.

We have also started her on Purina Pro Plan, that has Omega oils in it. She absolutely loves it. She didn't like the Bakers and we had to add all sorts just to get her to eat it. I just put the Purina in her bowl and she eats it as is. So hopefully we've found her preferred choice of food.


----------



## Kamaya (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a 14 week old golden also with the same problem. I feed him royal canine from the vet. Brush him daily. But he also has such bad dander. Had him to the vet and they thought it might be parasites. Wormed him. Nothing seems to help. They also checked for mites and lice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have them do a DNA test for ichthyosis. Unfortunately, it's not uncommon.
If you search the forum, you will find several good threads about it. Here's one, http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tandard/140410-ichthyosis-5-yrs-counting.html , there are several others as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What Barb said!
Ichthyosis is more widespread in the UK than it is here. ( and it's widespread here.)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Kamaya said:


> I have a 14 week old golden also with the same problem. I feed him royal canine from the vet. Brush him daily. But he also has such bad dander. Had him to the vet and they thought it might be parasites. Wormed him. Nothing seems to help. They also checked for mites and lice.


Kamaya, where did you get your puppy? send me a PM.


----------



## SkyeSapphire (Sep 26, 2014)

*Flaking Skin*

My Joey has flaking skin on his back and sometimes on his chest in the "armpit" area next to his front legs. I've started feeding him two sardines with every meal and see if the fish oil helps. I was giving him fish oil pills, but those didn't seem to be doing anything for him. Also every week or two he gets a bath with hot spot shampoo and conditioner.


----------

